# Scotland - Friends for Life April 5th-7th 2013



## Alba37 (Oct 28, 2012)

CWD (Children with Diabetes) are holding their first Scottish Friends for Life Conference in Glasgow on April 5th-7th 2013. It's a great opportunity for families in Scotland or the North of England being right on our doorstep in 2013! 

Booking has opened and there are still some places available.  My son and I attended the first two UK conferences in Windsor and now volunteer to help out as we both enjoyed them so much (and that's saying a lot for a stroppy teen with diabetes!)   

Information: http://www.childrenwithdiabetes.com/activities/uk2013 

or for further information contact Laura Billetdeaux - 

Laura.Billetdeaux@childrenwithdiabetes.com

Faculty, includes Gary Scheiner, Author - Think Like a Pancreas, and UK comedian and Dad to two boys with Type 1, Olly Double: 

http://www.childrenwithdiabetes.com/activities/uk2013/Faculty.htm

Registration:  https://confreg.childrenwithdiabetes.com/confreg/Step_1.jsp?conference_id=1024 (early registration fees available till the end of this year) 

I wanted to let everyone know that there will be a limited number of funded scholarship places available for families who would not be able to attend without financial help.  *Applications must be made before 1st Nov 2012.  *

http://www.diabetesscholars.org/uk-conference.html 

If you would like more specific information on the conference Laura is always happy to answer any questions, I am also happy to help from a parents perspective.  We also have a Facebook group set up for anyone interested in finding out more or meeting other families who are going.  

https://www.facebook.com/groups/FFL.Glasgow 

Families come from Europe and further afield to attend FFL in the UK  

Hope some of you can make it!


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks for letting us know Alba.  Sounds good


----------



## Northerner (Oct 28, 2012)

That's great that you are able to offer some financial support for some families - this sort of thing should be funded on the NHS for all the good that always comes out of it!  I'm sure it will be a huge success


----------

